# Painful Ovulation



## 20791 (Sep 15, 2005)

Is it possible that IBS makes ovulating worse? For the past few months, I've been noticing that two weeks after my period, I hurt on my lower right side, from about my hip bone to mid thigh. I have strong cramping around my naval and it feel like PMS cramps! This only happens every other month and when it does, my pain is worse only on the right side. After my peroid comes and goes, I feel better.Here's what I've been throught this year since May. I'm 37 yo, have a 6yo and 17mo. In May, GYN put me on BCP for what he thinks is the beginnings of endometrosis. After taking for 2 mthns, I developed bad acid reflux and pain in upper right abdomin. (Had similiar symtoms 8 years ago and was diagnosised w/IBS).I went to family dr in August, he thought it was gallbladder and did HIDA scan. It came back at 36% ejection and advised going to surgeon and also told me to stop talking BCP. At a later follow-up visit family dr prescribed Lexapro to calm my anixiety.Surgeon wanted GB U/S done and they found no stones. I went to GI dr, he said HIDA was borderline low, didn't recommend removal of GB. He did performed a colonoscopy to rule out Crohns and my biospies came back clear. He's the same GI I saw 8 years ago and still believes it's IBS. Prescribed Rubinol.Once month after the colonoscopy, I'm still having crampiness, more so this month in my lower right side...right before I'm supposed to start period.What should I do now? What doctor should I phone to go to? All 3 probably think I'm crazy, but symtoms are like clockwork. And I just want to know if they really think this is IBS. And if I do have the "beginnings" of endometriosis, how do I treat that if I can't take BCP?Thanks for listening.Sharon


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ovulation can be painful for some women. I've had that happen myself. And yes, ibs can get worse around ovulation time as well. When was you last gyne visit? I would mention it to him/her, see what comes of that. Your doc may be able to suggest something that can help. In the meantime, try heating pads, a warm bath or shower and muscle relaxation techniques for the ab area.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm going back a few years but I too had really bad ovulation pain from about the age of fifteen. Was so bad, I was admitted to hospital for tests, they thought it was my appendix. In the end I had a laparoscopy. The day of this op the pain was at it's worst. They found I had just ovulated. Gyne said to stop taking the pill and have a baby! Supposed to soften the ovaries up. Did have a baby and yes, the pain wasn't quite as bad as before. Going back on the birth control pill was about the only thing that helped. I agree heat did seem to help and apart from taking painkillers not much else seemed to help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

I got in a total freak about this - horrible very specific pain in the lower left hand side of the abdo mid-cycle - went to the GP, convinced I was dying (my usual response to such matters!!!!) - he explained it was something called mid-pain ovulation - (has some fancy German name) - it seems to occur about once every 3/4 periods. My IBS is much much better during the week of my periods - I'm generally IBS-C but it softens up considerably during my period. I'm 43, have 3 kids (15,13 and 6) and have been diagnosed 11 years (have never had a colonscopy but have had ovarian x-rays, blood tests and thats about it. Still, aint dead yet!!All the best - hope this helps a little, you ae certainly not alone.Take careSue, Manchester


----------

